# Larry Tatum Kenpo Patches



## Mark Weiser (Jul 20, 2005)

I got all the patches from Walter Justice. There is one patch I have never seen before.  Oval shape with a blue sword pointing downward with a silver clothed character underneath it. These patches are supposed to be from Larry Tatum Association?

Anyone know what this patch means?


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello, 

I to saw that patch when is was in Ireland attending the championship held there, asked someone what it ment and got the answer but I forgot I will try to remember and tell you soon.

grtz,


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 21, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I got all the patches from Walter Justice. There is one patch I have never seen before.  Oval shape with a blue sword pointing downward with a silver clothed character underneath it. These patches are supposed to be from Larry Tatum Association?
> 
> Anyone know what this patch means?



Hi Mark,
That patch is from Mr. Tatum's tournament, which was held a couple of years ago. I unfortunately cannot remember the name of the event at the moment, but i'm sure one  of the posters from the tatum group will answer you. 
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE

PS:I thought you could only get that patch if you attended the tournament!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 21, 2005)

Well as with anything I asked the source lol.  The patch is for the Spirit of Kenpo I wish I could scan it and show ya guys lol.


----------

